# "Dummy" Profibusteilnehmer



## rolandh (4 März 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe 2 identische Anlage, mit jeweils 1 CPU S7-300 und mehrer Profibusteilnehmern. Einer dieser Teilnehmer (Meßsystem) ist nur 1mal vorhanden, soll also zwischen den beiden Anlagen getauscht werden.

Den Programmteil schalte ich mittels Eingang ab, bleibt aber noch das Problem mit der HW - Konfig. 
Ich muß ja bei beiden Anlagen den Teilnehmer in der HW - Konfig konfigurieren. Daher habe ich an der Anlage ohne Meßsystem einen Profibusfehler. Damit dieser bei einer Fehlersuche nicht verwirrend ist, wäre es super wenn ich einen "Dummy Busteilnehmer" anstatt des Meßsystems anstecken könnte. 
Meine Fragen:
Kennt ihr einen kompakten Teilnehmer zum Anstecken anstatt des Meßsystems? 
Hat einer einen anderen Lösungsansatz zum Ausblenden des Teilnehmers?

Gruß Roland


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2009)

Jau.... es gibt einen SFC Baustein der Profibusteilnehmer "abschaltet" bzw. wieder "einschaltet"....  die Nummer wird dir bestimmt gleich mitgeteilt (ich weiss sie nicht)


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jau.... es gibt einen SFC Baustein der Profibusteilnehmer "abschaltet" bzw. wieder "einschaltet"....  die Nummer wird dir bestimmt gleich mitgeteilt (ich weiss sie nicht)



SFC 12 in der Standard-Library.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2009)

Wusste ich es doch das es nicht lange dauert.....


Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit das HIER gefunden........


----------

